# Network/Router monitoring



## maccam (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello members
I live in a rural situation and have not(password) protected the network.
For checking/monitoring purposes I wonder if there is a soft available that monitors the traffic(small office and home computers). My router is an ISP provided Speedtouch 585.
I read on the web that I should enable SNMP on the router and that is possible.
Would anyone of you be able to help me on that and recommend some software to monitor the router?
Thanks


----------



## co19 (Sep 3, 2009)

1 + 2 are alternates to your question, i'm not personally familiar with any mac programs that blocks other users. If you would like to search, you can try "Mac/OSX Wifi blocker programs" and things like that, and don't use the word monitoring 

1. Put foil and use it to aim the signal directly towards you. For added protection, insulate all your walls with foil. That'll stop anyone but you from using your network 

2. Most routers have an address in your network so you can access them directly and usually the router itself will already be monitoring who is connected and all that jazz. You can try and access it by opening your browser and going to one of: 192.168.1.0 , 192.168.1.1 , 192.168.0.1 192.168.0.0 this will work with common routers like linksys and dlink and I know both of them have monitoring software installed on the router. But for yours I have no clue, you might want to look up the manual for something similar.


----------



## bitlord (Sep 8, 2009)

You could try Splunk or Nagios. Splunk takes your logs and runs checks, this can tell you who logged in your server and for now long. Nagios checks for up stats of your computers and programs. May also check logs and disk size.
Also both programs are free for home use.

Hope this helps you. There is a lot to these programs I use them at work.

http://www.splunk.com/

http://www.nagios.org/


----------



## maccam (Sep 8, 2009)

bitlord
Thanks!
That'll give me lots of options and I think it is what I was looking for.
Also thanks to co19 for the suggestions.


----------



## bitlord (Sep 8, 2009)

I think Splunk will work great for you. When the sales people came to my work place they used macs for the demo and the data came from a D-link router and Windows and Unix machines.
 It is a search index without a database. You can see what happened on the network from 1pm to 4om yesterday or right now. You can also see what a user was doing as on a network during a certain time

also both programs can send you email, page or alert you if you need it too.


----------



## maccam (Sep 8, 2009)

bitlord said:


> I think Splunk will work great for you. When the sales people came to my work place they used macs for the demo and the data came from a D-link router and Windows and Unix machines.
> It is a search index without a database. You can see what happened on the network from 1pm to 4om yesterday or right now. You can also see what a user was doing as on a network during a certain time
> 
> also both programs can send you email, page or alert you if you need it too.


bitlord
Does it take the readings from the router? As I have at the moment 4 machines on the network, does it look at the network traffic based on the IP's the machines have?


----------



## bitlord (Sep 9, 2009)

It's like Google for your network. 
Your router has logs and it will grep the data in them and display the info on a webpage, based on the search you setup. You can also save the searches.  

Yes it can do a reading based on machine IP address, person, machine name and Mac.

Just install it and play around. It may need a day or so on the network to get full benefit of the product.

Hope this was useful


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 25, 2009)

Why would you suggest Windows-only software on a forum that is decidedly Mac-centric?

-2 internets for fail.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 26, 2009)

From the link you provided, all I can see is a download for software that runs only on Windows. Did I miss the download link for the software that runs on Mac OS X?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 26, 2009)

Seems like a lot of "mistakes" are being made lately on this forum. A word of advice: be helpful. Don't be an a-hole spammer.


----------

